
Marco Polo video messaging app - linux2647
https://www.marcopolo.me/
======
BrowserMeeting
Is it just me, or does the name of this product not instill confidence?

Edit: Parent company has a class action settlement for sending unsolicited
text messages to grow their user base

[https://www.joyatcpasettlement.com/Home.aspx](https://www.joyatcpasettlement.com/Home.aspx)

